# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  استفاده از سخت افزار

## Asad.Safari

با سلام


من یه پروژه دارم که باید تو c یه برنامه بنویسم که با سخت افزار کار کنه !

مثلا یه fan رو به usb وصل کنیم و اونو بتونیم کنترل کنیم !

یا

یه آرمیچر به usb port or printer port وصل کنیم و اونو کنترل کنیم!



اگر در این ضمینه تجربه یا مقاله ای داشتید 
ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید !


با تشکر

----------


## DAMAVAND

فقط میخوای قطع و وصل کنی یا دورشم کنترل کنی؟من انجام دادم .بیشتر توضیح بده

----------


## siahacker

سلام
این ها همه پروژه های مربوط به مسابقات روبوتیک و روبوکاپ هست بعید می دونم تو دانشگاه بگن اون هم با سی 
شما باید با زبان اسمبلی آشینایی داشته باشید و با مدارهای الکترونیکی کار کرده باشید

----------


## Delphi Skyline

یه سری DLL بود برای کنترل سخت افزار از طریق پورت پارالل . 
من با اون یه برنامه برای کنترل LED نوشتم . اگه خواستی برات پیداش می کنم و می فرستم .

----------


## Asad.Safari

> فقط میخوای قطع و وصل کنی یا دورشم کنترل کنی؟من انجام دادم .بیشتر توضیح بده


اگه بشه دورش رو هم کنترل کرد خیلی عالی میشه !
اما اگه نشد هم نشده !
شما اکه کدی دارین ,  ممنون میشم واسم بفرستین!





> یه سری DLL بود برای کنترل سخت افزار از طریق پورت پارالل . 
> من با اون یه برنامه برای کنترل LED نوشتم . اگه خواستی برات پیداش می کنم و می فرستم .


اگه پیدا کنین که مممنونت میشم ! اگه یکم هم دربارشون توضیح بدی عالی میشه !!

----------


## Moha_Tah

اگه میشه مثالاتونو به من هم بفرستین: moha_ta_83@yahoo.com

----------


## Asad.Safari

ما که چیزی نگرفتیم که به شما هم بفرستیم!

----------


## Moha_Tah

سلام.
می‌خواستم بدونم چطور میشه از یک مدار به پورت پارالل داده ارسال کرد. در واقع منظورم اینه که چطور میشه ارتباط بین کامپیوتر و مدار دوطرفه باشه یعنی همونطور که من با برنامه‌نویسی به پورت پارالل داده را ارسال می‌کنم تا مداری که دارم کار خاصی رو انجام بده می‌خوام بدونم آیا میشه اطلاعاتی رو هم از مدار گرفت و از راه پورت پارالل به برنامه ارسال کرد؟ اگه میشه، چطوری؟
خیلی ممنون.

----------


## Asad.Safari

مثلا از مدار چی گرفت؟؟؟

فکر کنم بشه! توسایت دستورش رو دیدم !فکر کنم inputport بود

----------


## Moha_Tah

مثل همون چیزایی که ما از طریق برنامه‌تویسی به پورت ارسال می‌کنیم و یا ازش می‌خونیم. یعنی ارتباط دوطرفه باشه. مثل یه ترازوی دیجیتالی که به کامپیوتر وصله و وزن فردی رو که روی ترازو وایسه رو به کامپیوتر ارسال می‌کنه. نمی‌دونم تو فروشگاهها دیدین یا نه. اون دستور outport رو که گفتین مطمئنین؟ چطوری باید این دستور رو بکار برد؟

----------


## spartan2

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
درباره پورت هایی که دوستمون گفت اولن پورت یو اس بی رو فعلن فاکتور بگیرید چون درایور خاص خودش رو داره.
ولی درباره پورت سریال و پورت پارالل یا همون پورت پرینتر باید بگم کار کردن با اونا خیلی راحته
پورت سریال که راحت ترین کار استفاده از کامپوننت Microsoft Com Port  است که میتونید تنظمیات خاص خودش رو که همون تنظیم سرعت و ....
ولی در رابطه با پورت LPT
این پورت دارای سه آدرس خروجی است... درباره ارتباط با اون هم در داخل داس و در سی میتوان با دستورات 
Inport & OutPort یک بایت را روی پورت قرار داد یا از اون خوند.
ولی ویندوز در محیطهای ویژوال اجازه باز کردن پورت رو نمیده و شما باید از Dll های مربوطه استفاده نمایید
یه برنامه با ویژواب بیسیک و دلفی اینجا قرار میدم دوستان میتونن اونو اجرا کنند و دقیقن مقادیر را به پورت بفرستند با دستور اوت و با این اون مقدار را از خطوط دیتای پورت دریافت نمایید.
سوالی بود خوشحال میشم اگه بتونم جواب بدم.
لینک برنامه نمونه LPT

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=40014

----------


## Asad.Safari

دوست عزیز برای استفاده , مثلا از یک آرمیچر چه باید کرد!


یعنی جریان رو از lpt بگیریم و آرمیچر رو بگردونیم !


با تشکر

----------


## Asad.Safari

البته منظور من استفاده از این پورت تو c است !


موفق باشید

----------


## ms1024

سلام دوستان 
در رابطه با نحوه وصل کردن فن یا LED و کلا نحوه اتصال این طور سخت افزارها با پورتهای کامپیوتر اگه ممکنه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## Asad.Safari

برای وصل کردن LED به پورت پرینتر کافی است

که پایه مثبت (درازتر ) رو به پین شماره 2 وصل کنید
و پایه منفی رو به 18 وصل کنید

بعد از وصل باید روشن بشه !

موفق باشید

----------


## ms1024

آقای اسد خان
نمی خواد از مقاومت استفاده کنم؟
یه سوال دیگه
آیا فیشی وجود داره که به پورت پرینتر وصل بشه و خروجی هاش آزاد باشن که بشه اون رو به بردبورد وصل کرد و از این طریق LED رو روشن کرد؟
و این که سیم های فن هم باید به همین صورت وصل بشه ( +=2 و -=18)؟
مرسی

----------


## Asad.Safari

در مورد مقاومت , اگه بکا ببرین مطمئن تر است 
در صورتی که هم بکا نبربد احتمال صدمه رسیدن به پورت خیلی کم است

در مورد فیش:
بله سوکت های وجود دارد که به پورت پرینتر وصل میشن 
و شما می تونید از اون سیم تهیه کنید و استفاده کنید
خودشم تو بازار پر است !

در مورد فن هم فکر نکنم فرق بکنه ! 

موفق باشید

----------


## ms1024

> در مورد مقاومت , اگه بکا ببرین مطمئن تر است 
> در صورتی که هم بکا نبربد احتمال صدمه رسیدن به پورت خیلی کم است
> 
> در مورد فیش:
> بله سوکت های وجود دارد که به پورت پرینتر وصل میشن 
> و شما می تونید از اون سیم تهیه کنید و استفاده کنید
> خودشم تو بازار پر است !
> 
> در مورد فن هم فکر نکنم فرق بکنه ! 
> ...


ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------

